# How to get permit at LAX?



## DANNY GUNAWAN (Apr 13, 2016)

Hi there is anyone know how to get permit to pick up cust at LAX?


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

You're suppose to get a link in an email for the test. I've been waiting 3 months for that email, and my emails to Uber Support about it is useless.

Uber support's response to my email request for the test:

"_Thanks for getting in touch about LAX permit. I'll be glad to assist.

As of 8am on Thursday, January 21, uberX, uberXL, and UberSELECT are fully available at Los Angeles International Airport (LAX) for both pickups and drop-offs.

If you plan to pick up at LAX, you'll need to pass a quick online test and receive an Airport Vehicle Permit. *You will receive instructions on how to complete the test via email.*

Please note that without the Airport Vehicle Permit Placard on your car, you are not permitted to do pickups at LAX and could be fined. For more information about LAX pickups, visit Uber Movement.

Hope that this helps. Let me know if you have specific questions and I'll be happy to help. Meanwhile, may the remainder of this day great to you._"


----------



## Anticwar (Jul 19, 2016)

The way UBER responds is a bunch of BS!


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

Keep sending Partner Support emails about it. They will stop responding after 3+ emails. But continue with the emails. Greenlight Hubs are also useless, as they tell me they will ONLY do New Driver Signups and Inspections.


----------



## Anticwar (Jul 19, 2016)

Here is their response 2 weeks later, to my email reguarding the LAX Placard link, which I was supposed to receive "48 hours" after completing the LAX online quiz, for my Uber X.

Hi Boris,

It looks like you are not receiving trip requests from LAX because you are missing the LAX airport permit for at least one of the vehicles on your account. As a reminder, all TCP driver-partners who conduct pick-ups at LAX are required to follow the LAX Commercial Vehicles Rules and Regulations, including the requirement for an LAX permit.

Until you upload your permit(s), you will not be able to receive requests at LAX through the Uber platform. You can upload your permit here: ------

Once your permit is uploaded and approved you'll be all set to receive requests at LAX.

Let me know if you have any other questions and I'll be happy to help.

Best,

*RAJEEV*


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

Anticwar I received the exact same email as well. And when I replied back, I got this:

"Hi [DocT]
Thank you for getting back at us.

Due to the nature of your issue, we encourage you to drop into our office hours. There is no need to make an appointment; we serve partners on a first-come, first-served basis." blah blah blah

I replied and told them I'm not a Charter Vehicle, hence no need for a TCP. And just this week I've received my permit (after a few more unanswered emails that I sent).


----------



## Anticwar (Jul 19, 2016)

It seems as if they are doing this on purpose, as if they're making fun of us. They are just incompetent.


----------



## OC Lady Uber Driver (Jun 26, 2016)

Email: *[email protected]* and request *an airport vehicle permit.
*
 You'll find more information here: https://www.uber.com/los-angeles-drivers/driver-tips/lax/


----------

